
Somebody’s Watching: Hackers Breach Ring Home Security Cameras - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/15/us/Hacked-ring-home-security-cameras.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of similar article a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21774203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21774203)

